
Ask HN: How are you using React Native in your production app? - rambossa
It&#x27;s now 2018. Most hype and notable examples I saw with RN were around 2016 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;facebook.github.io&#x2F;react-native&#x2F;showcase.html).<p>What is the state of React Native today? How are you using it successfully, and at what scale? Any large applications that have fully implemented it?<p>My success isn&#x27;t beyond fast proofs-of-concepts or simple ux applications. Success for me is defined as a system engineered simply and effectively.<p>So my naive assumption is that it cannot reach much &quot;success&quot; beyond the hype it generates in the JS community. I work on production native iPad apps with iOS, and can not imagine that their development in RN would be &quot;simple&quot; like it is natively. Cross-platform is great &amp; I can develop fast with RN-- But, I always feel like something is off, and that I&#x27;m engineering around leaky-abstractions and that &quot;custom tweaks&#x2F;hacks&quot; occur more often than not (which rarely occur when working with native SDKs).
======
onion2k
I'm coming to the end of a build of an RN app for a startup with lots of
custom mapping and graphing stuff. It leans heavily on MapboxGL and react-
native-svg to do some cool stuff. Building the same thing natively would have
taken at least 3* longer, and there haven't been any particularly bad hacks
necessary. I've been impressed by the performance too. I have no regrets about
using RN.

